# Being over 6'3 is plus 2 psl



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 19, 2019)

I currently have a subpar face but i am 6'4 barefoot (6'5 with shoes) and 6 psl women approach me at first i didn't believe it as i am blackpilled but i noticed that being really tall adds 2 psl it literally saved me from being a trucel i want to know your opinions boyos


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 19, 2019)

ye


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 19, 2019)

Bullshit, u must have a 4,5/10 face or more


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 19, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> ye


I am planning to add an other 1 psl with roidcelling and gymcelling


SirGey said:


> Bullshit, u must have a 4,5/10 face or more


When i am clean shaven and have long hair i am 4.5 psl


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 19, 2019)

@SirGey @Pietrosiek @Dogs @buflek @Enigmatic93


----------



## Dogs (Sep 19, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Bullshit, u must have a 4,5/10 face or more


it's bullshit, you rated me 6/10 face and I'm invisible


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 19, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> I am planning to add an other 1 psl with roidcelling and gymcelling


i didnt ask tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Sep 19, 2019)

I have definitely seen subhuman tallfags with cute gfs, not saying you will be slayer but you can atleast ascend


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 19, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> @SirGey @Pietrosiek @Dogs @buflek @Enigmatic93
> 
> View attachment 115657


Man i am telling the truth i know that i am facially unattractive but 5.5 and 6 psl women approached before


----------



## Jack (Sep 19, 2019)

Height shouldn't even count in PSL ratings


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 19, 2019)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> I have definitely seen subhuman tallfags with cute gfs, not saying you will be slayer but you can atleast ascend


Hhhh yap seen other tall Subhumans pull it off that's why i was wondering


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 19, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Man i am telling the truth i know that i am facially unattractive but 5.5 and 6 psl women approached before


mate i'm 6'7" and before i lost 40kgs pure lard i would be considered 2-3 psl facially on this forum and legit 7 psl stacy approached me and followed me around all day like a dog. no one is going to believe me, but i dont care about proving it. im just saying i know what ur talkign about


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 19, 2019)

Jack said:


> Height shouldn't even count in PSL ratings


I agree but height itself got me above average chicks


cocainecowboy said:


> mate i'm 6'7" and before i lost 40kgs pure lard i would be considered 2-3 psl facially on this forum and legit 7 psl stacy approached me and followed me around all day like a dog. no one is going to believe me, but i dont care about proving it. im just saying i know what ur talkign about


I believe you man there was one 7.5 psl who was interested i was like wtf xD


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Sep 19, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> I currently have a subpar face but i am 6'4 barefoot (6'5 with shoes) and 6 psl women approach me at first i didn't believe it as i am blackpilled but i noticed that being really tall adds 2 psl it literally saved me from being a trucel i want to know your opinions boyos


some people will deny it but nah, you're right.


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Sep 19, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> I currently have a subpar face but i am 6'4 barefoot (6'5 with shoes) and 6 psl women approach me at first i didn't believe it as i am blackpilled but i noticed that being really tall adds 2 psl it literally saved me from being a trucel i want to know your opinions boyos


You’re probably just not as ugly as you think. Ask FaceandLMS. He’s 6’3 and ugly but gets no girls, same with lots of other tallcels on here


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 19, 2019)

life must be good being tall/white and gling.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 19, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> You’re probably just not as ugly as you think. Ask FaceandLMS. He’s 6’3 and ugly but gets no girls, same with lots of other tallcels on here


Like it varies man with short hair and facial hair i look ugly but when i clean shave and grow out my hair i barely scratch 4.5 psl


ZUZZCEL said:


> life must be good being tall/white and gling.


Ain't even White i am north african


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Sep 19, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Hhhh yap seen other tall Subhumans pull it off that's why i was wondering



However there is another trope where tallfags think they get a girl cause they think are gl

I've told two guys who were 6'2 that " Man your gf is pretty for the face you have " 

And they immediately said " Whats that suppose to mean, do you think Im ugly? " 

This was before I was blackpilled, but I was thinking to myself " Well it's a compliment it means you have good game, why are you offended? "


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Sep 19, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Like it varies man with short hair and facial hair i look ugly but when i clean shave and grow out my hair i barely scratch 4.5 psl
> 
> Ain't even White i am north african


4.5 PSL is above average on here. Also it's not really surprising given that you're African lol


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 19, 2019)

Dogs said:


> it's bullshit, you rated me 6/10 face and I'm invisible



U have autism then



6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> I am planning to add an other 1 psl with roidcelling and gymcelling
> 
> When i am clean shaven and have long hair i am 4.5 psl



Do the same with a 3/10 face then.


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Sep 19, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> mate i'm 6'7" and before i lost 40kgs pure lard i would be considered 2-3 psl facially on this forum and legit 7 psl stacy approached me and followed me around all day like a dog. no one is going to believe me, but i dont care about proving it. im just saying i know what ur talkign about



This is because even black pilled fools want to deny what they dont have

Height doesnt matter ( Manlet )
Eye color doesnt matter ( Brown eyes )
Nose doesnt matter ( Big nose )
Race doesnt matter ( Non- White )


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 19, 2019)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> However there is another trope where tallfags think they get a girl cause they think are gl
> 
> I've told two guys who were 6'2 that " Man your gf is pretty for the face you have "
> 
> ...


Hhhh btw i slowly got blackpilled cause at the back of my mind growing up i always knew i wasn't gl but after puberty hit and i gained 6 inches chicks started approaching and i remember wondering why the fuck they're approaching me and then one thing Led to an other


SirGey said:


> U have autism then
> 
> 
> 
> Do the same with a 3/10 face then.


I think it might work lol seen truly ugly framecel mfs with decent gfs


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Sep 19, 2019)

I can remember one incident that confirmed height pill without shadow of a doubt 

One day at gym I saw a super tall 6'6 guy who was built like a piece of string, had no forward growth, recessed chin, bug eyes, pals skin, wore glasses, had long grey hair ( looked like a mop ) even tho he was young, with a cute gf following him

This dude legit looked like a human rat, guaranteed truecel if he was sub 6'
Oh one more heightpill, there was this Stacylite at gym dating this dude who was easily PSL4 if not lower ( she showed me her instagram )

She claimed he cheated on her multiple times, and treated her like shit

I was like damn, how this ugly mofo get so much ass? One day he came in gym, 6'4 tall of course


----------



## Dogs (Sep 19, 2019)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> I can remember one incident that confirmed height pill without shadow of a doubt
> 
> One day at gym I saw a super tall 6'6 guy who was built like a piece of string, had no forward growth, recessed chin, bug eyes, pals skin, wore glasses, had long grey hair ( looked like a mop ) even tho he was young, with a cute gf following him
> 
> ...


I made a thread a while ago about a tall guy ~6'6 that I saw with a 3 psl gf and he was now looking back probably around 5 psl face.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 19, 2019)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> I can remember one incident that confirmed height pill without shadow of a doubt
> 
> One day at gym I saw a super tall 6'6 guy who was built like a piece of string, had no forward growth, recessed chin, bug eyes, pals skin, wore glasses, had long grey hair ( looked like a mop ) even tho he was young, with a cute gf following him
> 
> ...


That's exactly what i am talking about got cute ass biches interested in me i Wonder if i roidcel and face max will i ascend ?


Dogs said:


> I made a thread a while ago about a tall guy ~6'6 that I saw with a 3 psl gf and he was now looking back probably around 5 psl face.


He could have low self esteem and not be aware of his potential i am sure He could pull 7 psl


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Sep 19, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> That's exactly what i am talking about got cute ass biches interested in me i Wonder if i roidcel and face max will i ascend ?
> 
> He could have low self esteem and not be aware of his potential i am sure He could pull 7 psl



Let me be clear FACE > HEIGHT

Just because I see tallfags luck out does not mean I havent met 2 count em 2 guys who were 5'8 and slayed over 30+ prob in high school alone, and they were pulling Stacies not just cute gfs

I had one on Snapchat and he had like 3 different blone haird blue eye stacies with tan and big boobs in just one month, showed me texts at work about them at his hosuse waiting for him to get off and fuck em

Met him in a bar one time and he was in group with 3 Stacies to himself and he was getting heightmogged like no tomorrow

Oh by the way this dude has ADHD so 0 personality, he annoyed everyone at work so everybody picked on him but nobody hated him due to halo effect


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 19, 2019)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Let me be clear FACE > HEIGHT
> 
> Just because I see tallfags luck out does not mean I havent met 2 count em 2 guys who were 5'8 and slayed over 30+ prob in high school alone, and they were pulling Stacies not just cute gfs


I know Man but 6'6 and 5 psl has potential i said potential i know from experience that face >all i know a 5'8 who slayed in college cause he has a good face


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 19, 2019)

cope


----------



## Simone Nobili (Sep 20, 2019)

LOL 6 ft 3 .2 PSL POİNTS Jfl stop it man.
Being over 6 ft 5 Is minus 2 Points for 90 % of the male population but whatever


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 20, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Being over 6 ft 5 Is minus 2 Points for 90 % of the male population but whatever


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 20, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> LOL 6 ft 3 .2 PSL POİNTS Jfl stop it man.
> Being over 6 ft 5 Is minus 2 Points for 90 % of the male population but whatever


----------



## Simone Nobili (Sep 20, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


>


It is.No need to post that gif.Almost no one has the frame for 6 ft 5 And its not ideal ,for all you Idiots


SirGey said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 20, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> It is.No need to post that gif.Almost no one has the frame for 6 ft 5 And its not ideal ,for all you Idiots



Manlet cope? @cocainecowboy


----------



## Brandon10 (Sep 20, 2019)

> Being over 6'3 is *plus 2 psl*


So mostly irrelevant for IRL attractiveness.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 20, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Manlet cope? @cocainecowboy


yes guaranteed


----------



## Simone Nobili (Sep 20, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> yes guaranteed


LOLOL HOW IS THIS MANLET COPE WHO THE FUCK WANTS TO BE 6 ft 5 Man You look so out of place.You look like a long lanky Tower


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 20, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> Dude is a manlet he's ultra coping





Simone Nobili said:


> LOLOL HOW IS THIS MANLET COPE WHO THE FUCK WANTS TO BE 6 ft 5 Man You look so out of place.You look like a long lanky Tower


Keep coping manlet


Simone Nobili said:


> It is.No need to post that gif.Almost no one has the frame for 6 ft 5 And its not ideal ,for all you Idiots


Wrong with roidceling and gymceling a 6'5 frame can be filled in 6 months and reach god status stop coping it's embarassing


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 20, 2019)

I’d like to make it to atleast 6’3 before I stop growing. I’m hopeful it’ll happen, though.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Sep 20, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Being over 6 ft 5 Is minus 2 Points for 90 % of the male population but whatever


please tell me you're joking


Simone Nobili said:


> You look so out of place.You look like a long lanky Tower



you heard of the gym?


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 20, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> I’d like to make it to atleast 6’3 before I stop growing. I’m hopeful it’ll happen, though.


If you're still a kid hop on gh


----------



## Simone Nobili (Sep 20, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> please tell me you're joking


Im not.I stand for what I say at in regards to this topic.6 ft 4 maximum ideal


6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Keep coping manlet
> 
> Wrong with roidceling and gymceling à 6'5 can be filled in 6 months stop coping it's embarassing


Lol Im not coping jfl at being a 6 ft5 roid machine


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 20, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Im not.I stand for what I say at in regards to this topic.6 ft 4 maximum ideal
> 
> Lol Im not coping jfl at being a 6 ft5 roid machine


OK Man whatever floats your boat xD


----------



## vHenri (Sep 20, 2019)

Jack said:


> Height shouldn't even count in PSL ratings


Absolute cope.


Simone Nobili said:


> It is.No need to post that gif.Almost no one has the frame for 6 ft 5 And its not ideal ,for all you Idiots


Wouldn't your frame be proportional to your height?


----------



## Simone Nobili (Sep 20, 2019)

vHenri said:


> Absolute cope.
> 
> Wouldn't your frame be proportional to your height?


No!?!?If your 6 ft 5 your frame is most likely fucked.


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 20, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> If you're still a kid hop on gh


I’m 15 and can not afford HGH. I’m 6’1 though so only two more inches.


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Sep 20, 2019)

As a 6'8




Oh and Also






Jack said:


> Height shouldn't even count in PSL ratings


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 20, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> I’m 15 and can not afford HGH. I’m 6’1 though so only two more inches.


Yeah u won't need gh


Simone Nobili said:


> No!?!?If your 6 ft 5 your frame is most likely fucked.


Please cease the cope the bone mass is proportional the muscle mass could be easily aqcuired through gym and roids you're embarassing yourself


eyes said:


> As a 6'8
> View attachment 115800
> 
> Oh and Also
> ...


Yeah it depends i think 6'8 is a bit too much


----------



## Germania (Sep 20, 2019)

no it doesn't


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 20, 2019)

Germania said:


> no it doesn't


Copers will cope


----------



## Germania (Sep 20, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Copers will cope


https://looksmax.org/threads/can-this-guy-be-saved.42629/


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 20, 2019)

Germania said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/can-this-guy-be-saved.42629/


Man that's an extreme example that dood is 1.5 psl


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Sep 20, 2019)

Germania said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/can-this-guy-be-saved.42629/








This dude is almost deformed.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 20, 2019)

eyes said:


> View attachment 115831
> 
> This dude is almost deformed.


Yeah exactly there's no saving him


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Sep 20, 2019)

Idiots will still keep spouting bullshit that 6'2'' is enough and you don't need LL to mog at that height. Proven wrong once again cunts.


----------



## Simone Nobili (Sep 20, 2019)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Idiots will still keep spouting bullshit that 6'2'' is enough and you don't need LL to mog at that height. Proven wrong once again cunts.


Proven where?Stupid idiot just go out at 6 ft 2 and you will see that its definetly enough.Holy shit wtf is this?Also no you dont need LL at 6 ft 2....Cunt


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> mate i'm 6'7" and before i lost 40kgs pure lard i would be considered 2-3 psl facially on this forum and legit 7 psl stacy approached me and followed me around all day like a dog. no one is going to believe me, but i dont care about proving it. im just saying i know what ur talkign about


height is just not cope tbh, it's very important


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 20, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Proven where?Stupid idiot just go out at 6 ft 2 and you will see that its definetly enough.Holy shit wtf is this?Also no you dont need LL at 6 ft 2....Cunt


Yeah that's True autism 6'2 is enough no need to LL at all
No man you're autistic if you think that 6'2 is usually more than enough heightwise


OCDMaxxing said:


> Idiots will still keep spouting bullshit that 6'2'' is enough and you don't need LL to mog at that height. Proven wrong once again cunts.


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 20, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> I currently have a subpar face but i am 6'4 barefoot (6'5 with shoes) and 6 psl women approach me at first i didn't believe it as i am blackpilled but i noticed that being really tall adds 2 psl it literally saved me from being a trucel i want to know your opinions boyos


so what about when i am 6ft 8?


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 20, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> so what about when i am 6ft 8?


It's just diminishing return at that range sweet spot is 6'3_6'6


----------



## Dios (Sep 20, 2019)

I agree with you, however nowadays I see a lot of 190cm+ guys looking like complete Auschwitz children. If you're tall you already have an advantage, learn to make the most of it


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Sep 20, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> so what about when i am 6ft 8?


Then you'll have hard time finding cloths, cars, shows etc that fit you.
Public transportation will be a pain
Flying will.be a fucking pain.
Small kids might be scared of you.
And the list goes on.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 20, 2019)

Dios said:


> I agree with you, however nowadays I see a lot of 190cm+ guys looking like complete Auschwitz children. If you're tall you already have an advantage, learn to make the most of it


That's already what i am working on atm filling up the frame with gym and roids


eyes said:


> Then you'll have hard time finding cloths, cars, shows etc that fit you.
> Public transportation will be a pain
> Flying will.be a fucking pain.
> Small kids might be scared of you.
> And the list goes on.


Man i feel for you being 6'8 where do u find clothes that fit and how can you stand public transportation


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 20, 2019)

Women want a man not a boy


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Sep 20, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> That's already what i am working on atm filling up the frame with gym and roids
> 
> Man i feel for you being 6'8 where do u find clothes that fit and how can you stand public transportation


I got a car, but If I have to ride public transportation unusual stand


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 20, 2019)

Yap man i know the feel personally and i am not coping or stroking my own ego i think 6'3-6'4 is the perfect unmoggable height when framemaxed


eyes said:


> I got a car, but If I have to ride public transportation unusual stand


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 20, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Yap man i know the feel personally and i am not coping or stroking my own ego i think 6'3-6'4 is the perfect unmoggable height when framemaxed


cope, taller the better.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 20, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> cope, taller the better.


Nah Man there's a point of diminishing return


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 20, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Nah Man there's a point of diminishing return


6ft 8 is the best brah


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 20, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> Women want a man not a boy


Yap guys with chad faces but sub 5'7 are such a tragedy


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 20, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Yap guys with chad faces but sub 5'7 are such a tragedy


Just wear timbs


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 20, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> 6ft 8 is the best brah


I disagree


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Sep 20, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Yap man i know the feel personally and i am not coping or stroking my own ego i think 6'3-6'4 is the perfect unmoggable height when framemaxed


Coping idiot. Tell me again how it is unmoggable when this dude shows up:


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 20, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> cope, taller the better.


i'm 6'7" and convinced that 6'5" is the best height in 2019. you mog pretty much everyone but you still fit everywhere, you still find proper fitting clothes, you still dont stand out AS much, you still have an okay time building muscle etc.

every inch over 6'5" just makes it harder filling your frame out and dont offer too much benefit, if anything


cocainecowboy said:


> i'm 6'7" and convinced that 6'5" is the best height in 2019. you mog pretty much everyone but you still fit everywhere, you still find proper fitting clothes, you still dont stand out AS much, you still have an okay time building muscle etc.
> 
> every inch over 6'5" just makes it harder filling your frame out and dont offer too much benefit, if anything


but i wouldn't switch my 6'7" for 6'5" for the record


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 20, 2019)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Coping idiot. Tell me again how it is unmoggable when this dude shows up:


when i say unmoggable i mean unmoggable by 99.5% of the population built 6'9 guys are extremely rare like really rare


----------



## joao (Sep 20, 2019)

Jack said:


> Height shouldn't even count in PSL ratings


agree


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 20, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> when i say unmoggable i mean unmoggable by 99.5% of the population built 6'9 guys are extremely rare like really rare


that is what i want to be lol.
then you will find 7 footers, once in a lifetime at the most tho


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Sep 20, 2019)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Coping idiot. Tell me again how it is unmoggable when this dude shows up:



Most of people don't have his insane frame and physical abillity at that height.
Being black helps


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 20, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i'm 6'7" and convinced that 6'5" is the best height in 2019. you mog pretty much everyone but you still fit everywhere, you still find proper fitting clothes, you still dont stand out AS much, you still have an okay time building muscle etc.
> 
> every inch over 6'5" just makes it harder filling your frame out and dont offer too much benefit, if anything
> 
> but i wouldn't switch my 6'7" for 6'5" for the record


This spot on i am very happy and content with being 6'4 i stand out height wise but i kind of fit in if you know what i mean


----------



## Simone Nobili (Sep 20, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> This spot on i am very happy and content with being 6'4 i stand out height wise but i kind of fit in if you know what i mean


I am 6 foot and the tallest man on earth ok.Have some respect you manlet when talking to me.Very Important Ok?When my 183 cm walk into a room the women get wet At the sight of my perfect proportions and jacked body. Also you might be 6 ft 4 but Im still taller because I am 183 cm.Get rekt son.


----------



## Jack (Sep 20, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> I agree but height itself got me above average chicks
> 
> I believe you man there was one 7.5 psl who was interested i was like wtf xD


Yeah but I mean height shouldn't count for a rating of your face


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 20, 2019)

Jack said:


> Yeah but I mean height shouldn't count for a rating of your face


I agree but rather overall attractivness


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 20, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> It is.No need to post that gif.Almost no one has the frame for 6 ft 5 And its not ideal ,for all you Idiots


Cope. I don't know how you aspies think growth works, but I'm pretty sure vertical height is proportionate to the rest of your body. 
A 6'5 person wouldn't be a disadvantage at all.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Sep 20, 2019)

joao said:


> agree


what a plot twist


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 20, 2019)

2psl?


----------



## National Rodgerism (Sep 20, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> @SirGey @Pietrosiek @Dogs @buflek @Enigmatic93
> 
> View attachment 115657


NEVER FORGET


----------



## Deleted member 2119 (Sep 20, 2019)

Confirmed, I went from -3 to -1.


----------



## onnysk (Sep 20, 2019)

everyone knows it


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Sep 20, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Yap guys with chad faces but sub 5'7 are such a tragedy


Change this to sub 5'6 til I change my posture


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 20, 2019)

redpill: some girls really enjoy tall guys.

in their vision being tall is BIG(lol its literally this). For other girls the shorter guy but more goodlookin or that she likes more will be more attractive for her. In other words, for other girls being super tall is not something that will count so much.
I imagine the type that dont have this fetish is the most common.

a bad thing about being super tall is to get jail baits when u're older than the jail bait age must be more difficult.
when super tall u look more adult idk.
unless you live in a country of giants


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 21, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> redpill: some girls really enjoy tall guys.
> 
> in their vision being tall is BIG(lol its literally this). For other girls the shorter guy but more goodlookin or that she likes more will be more attractive for her. In other words, for other girls being super tall is not something that will count so much.
> I imagine the type that dont have this fetish is the most common.
> ...


Not True i am 6'4 and i look facially younger than my age i am 25 but People think i am 19/20 when i age fraud nobody doubts me


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 21, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Not True i am 6'4 and i look facially younger than my age i am 25 but People think i am 19/20 when i age fraud nobody doubts me


Maybe because you can easily fraud 25 to 20? There's a reason why everyon 18-25 looks identical.
In 3 years the agepill will hit you hard. You better be on retin a tbh


----------



## Simone Nobili (Sep 21, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> redpill: some girls really enjoy tall guys.
> 
> in their vision being tall is BIG(lol its literally this). For other girls the shorter guy but more goodlookin or that she likes more will be more attractive for her. In other words, for other girls being super tall is not something that will count so much.
> I imagine the type that dont have this fetish is the most common.
> ...


once your past 19 and 6 ft 4+Jailbait game is almost impossible for you.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 21, 2019)

Y


Dope said:


> Maybe because you can easily fraud 25 to 20? There's a reason why everyon 18-25 looks identical.
> In 3 years the agepill will hit you hard. You better be on retin a tbh


Yeah mentally preparing myself for it and starting an intensive skin care regimen


----------



## DidntRead (Sep 21, 2019)

6'3 isn't even tall 
tall starts at 6'7


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Sep 21, 2019)

I agree. Height is more important than face for girls over the age of 16 aka roasties.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 21, 2019)

DidntRead said:


> 6'3 isn't even tall
> tall starts at 6'7


Yeah sure buddy hhh


----------



## Simone Nobili (Sep 21, 2019)

DidntRead said:


> 6'3 isn't even tall
> tall starts at 6'7


Cope


----------



## DidntRead (Sep 21, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Cope





6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Yeah sure buddy hhh



You have to mog every man she knows to even have a *CHANCE* in 2019


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Sep 21, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Cope


Why are you coping so hard lately? 
6' is manlet tier in Germany and even JBs would rather have a 6'4 prettyboy than a 6' prettyboy


----------



## Simone Nobili (Sep 21, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Why are you coping so hard lately?
> 6' is manlet tier in Germany and even JBs would rather have a 6'4 prettyboy than a 6' prettyboy


No it is not manlet.Also Jfl at 6 ft 4 prettyboy.Never seen one In my fucking life.
6 ft cant be manlet no matter what


DidntRead said:


> You have to mog every man she knows to even have a *CHANCE* in 2019


Man you guys are just retarded.If you would see what I see everyday you wouldnt say this shit.I see manlets with girlfriends everywhere


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Sep 21, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> *a bad thing about being super tall* is to get jail baits when u're older than the jail bait age must be more difficult.
> when super tall u look more adult idk.
> unless you live in a country of giants


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Sep 21, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> No it is not manlet.Also Jfl at 6 ft 4 prettyboy.Never seen one In my fucking life.
> 6 ft cant be manlet no matter what
> 
> Man you guys are just retarded.If you would see what I see everyday you wouldnt say this shit.I see manlets with girlfriends everywhere


Anything that isn't top 20% is manlet imo. So 6' is very manlet. 
Also 6'4 prettyboys exist but they are rare as fuck. 6'4 prettyboys have a godly SMV among jbs. @Alarico8 is a 6'4 prettyboy. 

I don't see manlets with gfs everywhere if I exclude the Turkish arrange marriage maxed manlets. 
I only see tall guys with subhuman faces having girlfriends.


----------



## Simone Nobili (Sep 21, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Anything that isn't top 20% is manlet imo. So 6' is very manlet.
> Also 6'4 prettyboys exist but they are rare as fuck. 6'4 prettyboys have a godly SMV among jbs. @Alarico8 is a 6'4 prettyboy.
> 
> I don't see manlets with gfs everywhere if I exclude the Turkish arrange marriage maxed manlets.
> I only see tall guys with subhuman faces having girlfriends.


I see manlets with girlfriends everywhere.Also how can a 6 ft 4 guy be ideal with jbs? Please bro.do you know how tall 6 ft 4 is you cant even kiss short girls.
Also pics of @Alarico8 ?


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Sep 21, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> I see manlets with girlfriends everywhere.Also how can a 6 ft 4 guy be ideal with jbs? Please bro.do you know how tall 6 ft 4 is you cant even kiss short girls.
> Also pics of @Alarico8 ?









The thing is when you're not a tall prettyboy you won't be respected by men. 
When you're a tall prettyboy you will be respected, will get admired by girls and u can even make them feel safe.


----------



## Simone Nobili (Sep 21, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> View attachment 116384
> 
> 
> The thing is when you're not a tall prettyboy you won't be respected by men.
> When you're a tall prettyboy you will be respected, will get admired by girls and u can even make them feel safe.


Fuark looking good.Hmm I guess your right maybe.But 6 ft is tall for jbs.I hear it all the time.Im 186 cm in shoes btw.Its definetly enough.


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Sep 21, 2019)

Guys with just height can indeed slay but to get top shelf pussy you need everything


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Sep 21, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Fuark looking good.Hmm I guess your right maybe.But 6 ft is tall for jbs.I hear it all the time.Im 186 cm in shoes btw.Its definetly enough.


Of course it's enough but you still get mogged hard obviously. 
How do you feel when you're with a JB and you walk past a group of 6'3-6'7men?


----------



## Simone Nobili (Sep 21, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Of course it's enough but you still get mogged hard obviously.
> How do you feel when you're with a JB and you walk past a group of 6'3-6'7men?


I dont know😂.Im just telling myselfont worry youre not short.Your normal.Thry are just Ovvergrowm giant humans.Lol this is how I cope


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Sep 21, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> I dont know😂.Im just telling myselfont worry youre not short.Your normal.Thry are just Ovvergrowm giant humans.Lol this is how I cope


If the cope works then fine and keep coping this way. 
I can't cope this way. 
I once walked past a group of 6'3+ men standing outside of a club at night and this was the day I realized that I'm inferior. 
Almost have gender identity issues because of my height lmao. 
I just can't call myself a MAN until I'm 6'3.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 21, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> I agree. Height is more important than face for girls over the age of 16 aka roasties.





Curious0 said:


> View attachment 116384
> 
> 
> The thing is when you're not a tall prettyboy you won't be respected by men.
> When you're a tall prettyboy you will be respected, will get admired by girls and u can even make them feel safe.


Holy shit that dude in the pic is 8 psl and 6'4 mirin hard


----------



## onnysk (Sep 21, 2019)

Each year standards get pushed higher. Women dont care about average once they see a few guys that have it all they think thats the norm

You need it all now: 6'1+, face, dick

You can get away and be Chad with only two. With one and you will have a girl here and there unless you're turbomanlet

With 0/3 and you're incel


----------



## DidntRead (Sep 21, 2019)

onnysk said:


> You need it all now: 6'6+, face, dick


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 21, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Fuark looking good.Hmm I guess your right maybe.But 6 ft is tall for jbs.I hear it all the time.Im 186 cm in shoes btw.Its definetly enough.


good eye area
this guy lives in a place of giants, dont even know why he doesnt plann to live this shit 
6 ft is totally fine in other places


Curious0 said:


> Of course it's enough but you still get mogged hard obviously.
> How do you feel when you're with a JB and you walk past a group of 6'3-6'7men?


Man, first thing you got to have inside ur head is: Most people here dont live in a place full of giants like you do.
It sounds ridiculous when u ask this and live in a place where it's so rare tall guys like this(~6'7'')

by the way my father is 190cm, his brother 205cm, and i'm 178 

my mom's genetics fucked my height, at least my brother is 190cm too


onnysk said:


> Each year standards get pushed higher. Women dont care about average once they see a few guys that have it all they think thats the norm
> 
> You need it all now: 6'1+, face, dick
> 
> ...



having this u need to have some NT features too.

This is just not true... I see ugly guys with ugly girls(not fat). How is it possible ? They are NT.


----------



## Germania (Sep 21, 2019)

Germany isn't a country of giants wtf  average is 5"10, in east germany smaller btw. Not including the smaller ethnics. On a website with a lot of mentally sick people @Curious0 is their king 👑


----------



## beyourself (Sep 21, 2019)

Dunno about 2 points, but the halo is indeed hard


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Sep 21, 2019)

DidntRead said:


> 6'3 isn't even tall
> tall starts at 6'7


This. If you think you are 6'2'' and "set" you are fucking delusional.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 21, 2019)

Germania said:


> Germany isn't a country of giants wtf  average is 5"10, in east germany smaller btw. Not including the smaller ethnics. On a website with a lot of mentally sick people @Curious0 is their king 👑



I'm saying this cause he said this. I think he said that the town he lives is like this.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Sep 21, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> I'm saying this cause he said this. I think he said that the town he lives is like this.


Every place in Germany is full of tall men. 
@Germania probably lives in a place full of ethnics and thinks he's tall. 
Average for german white men is NEVER 5'10.
@Eduardo DOV the fact that your ethnic father and brother are 190cm+ shows that sub 190cm height is manlet for white men.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 21, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Every place in Germany is full of tall men.
> @Germania probably lives in a place full of ethnics and thinks he's tall.
> Average for german white men is NEVER 5'10.
> @Eduardo DOV the fact that your ethnic father and brother are 190cm+ shows that sub 190cm height is manlet for white men.


my father's brother is 205cm tall.
they have some italian phenotype, just like i do.
any person in the world who is not from KKK would say we are white

it doesn't show shit, cause they are very tall here
most whites I see are not this height, youtube, tv, movies etc.
unless white for you is only the germans and nordic people

kind of old pic:
me, my fathers brother and sister


----------



## onnysk (Sep 21, 2019)

Any <5'10 guys that read this thread just ropped


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 21, 2019)

6'0 is literally average among young people nowadays. Just lol @ thinking 6'3 isn't a +2PSL when that's what you need to stand out nowadays.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 21, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> my father's brother is 205cm tall.
> they have some italian phenotype, just like i do.
> any person in the world who is not from KKK would say we are white
> 
> ...




Wdf is this self doxxing.


----------



## BigBoy (Oct 1, 2019)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> However there is another trope where tallfags think they get a girl cause they think are gl
> 
> I've told two guys who were 6'2 that " Man your gf is pretty for the face you have "
> 
> ...


@Pietrosiek


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 1, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> @Pietrosiek


And what? I'm 6'1.5 it's manlet tier, at 6'2 i would be a slayer dead srs. Honestlky it's over for me there's a guy that is around 6'2 and have 5psl face (tall wide squere chin, high cheeknones and good lips, but prey eyes,downward growth, and crocked nose hold him back from more) and he huged, and talked with my oneits from my middle school. IT's over. I am just tall ogre so i can fuck only ugly height obsesed foids (that ugly that they can't get 6'5 dude)


----------



## BigBoy (Oct 1, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> And what? I'm 6'1.5 it's manlet tier, at 6'2 i would be a slayer dead srs. Honestlky it's over for me there's a guy that is around 6'2 and have 5psl face (tall wide squere chin, high cheeknones and good lips, but prey eyes,downward growth, and crocked nose hold him back from more) and he huged, and talked with my oneits from my middle school. IT's over. I am just tall ogre so i can fuck only ugly height obsesed foids (that ugly that they can't get 6'5 dude)


I'm saying you're the guy he's talking ab. Women flocked to you bc of your height and you came on here thinking you were a Chad but got your hopes utterly destroyed.

And low t beta response


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 1, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> And low t beta response


i'm omega not beta dude



BigBoy said:


> Women flocked to you bc of your height and you came on here thinking you were a Chad but got your hopes utterly destroyed.


that's still sits in me. Mayve if i had good frame and big skull i would ogremax and fuck some foids but nah i'm skinnt framecel with small skull.
Also that one foid have dude like 6'3-4' with good face and status in her class.


----------



## BigBoy (Oct 1, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> i'm omega not beta dude
> 
> 
> that's still sits in me. Mayve if i had good frame and big skull i would ogremax and fuck some foids but nah i'm skinnt framecel with small skull.
> Also that one foid have dude like 6'3-4' with good face and status in her class.


You can hit the gym for better frame


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 1, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> You can hit the gym for better frame


No? You can only put musle mass, you can't improve frame that much. My wrists and ankles are so fucking tiny. Shoulders doesn't look that bad becose of narrow waist but they're narrow overall. Also i have small skull. Genetics is everything. When i will gymcel i will be past hs so i will not get back what i want


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Oct 1, 2019)

OP is correct and idiots will still say you don't need leg lengthening if you are 6'2''.


----------



## BigBoy (Oct 1, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> No? You can only put musle mass, you can't improve frame that much. My wrists and ankles are so fucking tiny. Shoulders doesn't look that bad becose of narrow waist but they're narrow overall. Also i have small skull. Genetics is everything. When i will gymcel i will be past hs so i will not get back what i want


pathetic


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Oct 1, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> You’re probably just not as ugly as you think. Ask FaceandLMS. He’s 6’3 and ugly but gets no girls, same with lots of other tallcels on here


That is because 6'3'' is not enough.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 1, 2019)

OCDMaxxing said:


> That is because 6'3'' is not enough.


you need to be 6'10 to be visible for averge foid in 2019


----------



## Fubarcel (Oct 1, 2019)

Going to the afternoon Joker show tomorrow and I'm gonna stuff a bigger heel in my boots, I've been practicing all weekend and I found the sweet spot. Gonna be 6'2 and heightmog everyone into the dirt, oh yeah


----------



## Simone Nobili (Oct 1, 2019)

OCDMaxxing said:


> That is because 6'3'' is not enough.


Lolllllllll 6 ft 3 is definetly enough.More than enough acctually


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 1, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Lolllllllll 6 ft 3 is definetly enough.More than enough acctually


8'4.5 IS MINIMUM TO ATTRACT 5'3 AVERGE FOID IN 2019 TAKE THE HEIGHT PILL 6' UBERMANLET


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 1, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> I currently have a subpar face but i am 6'4 barefoot (6'5 with shoes) and 6 psl women approach me at first i didn't believe it as i am blackpilled but i noticed that being really tall adds 2 psl it literally saved me from being a trucel i want to know your opinions boyos


You were never truecel jfl.


----------

